# Empire Dance 4: The Packard Defence - out next month!



## chopper (Apr 17, 2014)

Good evening all!

I'm pleased to announce that the fourth volume in the Empire Dance series - The Packard Defence - will be available in all digital formats from Smashwords on 4th May, and can in fact be pre-ordered now.

What of volumes 1-3? Well, for the week following release, and for that week only, all three will be available for the grand price of absolutely nothing. So now really is the time to catch up.

"What is this here Empire Dance?" you may ask. Good question.

The Empire Dance is fast-paced, trope-stoked galactic adventure, featuring orbital habitats, artificial intelligences, cloned Emperors, catlike aliens, and much more. Each 50k volume is an "episode" in the serial, if you like. And I hope that you will. 

To whet your whistle, here's some shiny...


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm. That's a great price for my budget. I'll see about downloading the first three, and adding them to my small mountain of Kindle books [and getting the fourth when I get that far].

Best of luck with it


----------



## Nick B (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds great, will they also be free from Amazon on kindle? I will definitely take a look.


----------



## chopper (May 3, 2014)

I couldn't wait [trans: I'm having a lie-in tomorrow] - so the deal is live NOW. $0.99 [59p in real money] for The Packard Defence, and the previous three "episodes are all FREE for the next seven days.

Get ye hence to Smashwords!

[And .mobi versions for the Kindle are available at Smashwords; you can get ED at Amazon too, but at the moment it won't let me charge less than 99c.]


----------



## ctg (May 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to have missed this, and I thought Empire's Dance was in the publishers development hell. I hope you get a lot of readers chopper. I really do. You deserve it.


----------



## chopper (May 4, 2014)

it's the Epic Fantasy duology that's stuck in the netherworld, Panu. One day, one day... 
But many thanks - and I gather congratulations are also in order for you too?


----------



## ctg (May 4, 2014)

Thank you. More is coming.


----------

